# Any animal lovers in here?



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am crazy about animals of every shape and size. Wild and Domestic. I have been an active member of the ASPCA,World Wildlife Federation, the American Humane Society, and i have a membership to Care2.com. I have 2 degrees in Wildlife ,Forestry and Conservation, and Animal Science(Vet Tech. When i was living in Louisiana, i worked with all the critters down there. I also use to run a Feral Cat Colony here in Seattle, from 1996 to 2004. It was called "Yardley Arms Feral Cat Coalition. We fed, and took care of their medical needs, and found homes for them. It is a real joy to be an Animal person.Is there anybody who loves animals as much as i do? If so, come on in and post and share your love for the animal world.God Bless our Animals.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2010)

Good for you! You will find a TON of animal lovers here.

Here is our new baby we got from the shelter this summer:


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

That is really cool AB58!  I am passionate about animals as well and fascinated with animal behavior.  I can't claim any formal degrees however.  I have six dogs and volunteer with Australian Shepherd and Border Collie rescues and I teach training classes at our local kennel club.  I love watching animals interact - whether it's birds at the bird feeder, fish in the aquarium, or my dog pack.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I love animals.  They are tasty.
So many recipes, so little time.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> I love animals.  They are tasty.
> So many recipes, so little time.



Beat me to it.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Good for you! You will find a TON of animal lovers here.
> 
> Here is our new baby we got from the shelter this summer:




 Ooooh!!! how precious!!!! awww!!!!


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> That is really cool AB58!  I am passionate about animals as well and fascinated with animal behavior.  I can't claim any formal degrees however.  I have six dogs and volunteer with Australian Shepherd and Border Collie rescues and I teach training classes at our local kennel club.  I love watching animals interact - whether it's birds at the bird feeder, fish in the aquarium, or my dog pack.



 WOW!!!! AWSOME!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I love animals.  They are tasty.
> ...




 This is what i think of that comment!!!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> I love animals.  They are tasty.
> So many recipes, so little time.



 I was wondering when you would jump in....


So what do you recommend for a Chihuahua... a lime cilantro marinade or a little salt and pepper and olive oil?


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Yeah, you should avoid RadiomanATL, he's bad news.  EZ is cool, but then she's a moderator and my sis, so I have to say that.  Coyote is fun, she likes voles for lunch.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is one of my girls - with two new Christmas toys


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Yeah, best bet is to avoid me.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I love animals.  They are tasty.
> ...



Rotisserie, basted in olive oil infused with chili's.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Oh no you Di'INT!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Sauteed mushrooms on the side, or something else?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 2, 2010)

"Woof!!"


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello AB58 

Welcome to USMB.

Help me on this one.  

I have a fucking beaver that damns up the retaining pond behind my property, which backs up onto my property when it storms.  Should I shoot that water rodent or can you tell me a more humane way of getting rid of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got dogs, cats and rats.  Here's some recent posts of mine.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/93759-my-500-rat.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1754553-post40.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/83195-anyone-ever-walked-their-cat.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/83195-anyone-ever-walked-their-cat-4.html#post1388148

I don't think I've ever posted pics of my dogs.  They are lab-mastif mix.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> I've got dogs, cats and rats.  Here's some recent posts of mine.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/93759-my-500-rat.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1754553-post40.html
> ...



Holy crap, I've never seen a $500 rat before.
The things you miss when you take a few weeks off.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Extra-virgin?

Would you recommend a stuffing?


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Toro said:


> Hello AB58
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSOm4FERc4M[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Or

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkkTeAP8d5o[/ame]


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I love animals.  They are tasty.
> ...



 I know you don't feed them any booze, or super spicy contents. They have very sensitive digestive systems, and they need a strict balance diet.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Man, yer pretty dense.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Careful there Radioman, he/she might be dense enough to stop radiowaves.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


 Radio!!!! might get his plug pulled out, so he don't make any sounds to piss people off. The rest of the folks are alright!!!


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Extra virgins are over rated.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > AmericasBrave58 said:
> ...



A lead-head?

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > AmericasBrave58 said:
> ...



I might get my plug pulled out?

Not likely.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 2, 2010)

Venison counts as an animal, right  ? ?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



You stuffed them wrong.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Here is one of my girls - with two new Christmas toys



 OOOHH!!!! 1 great big cuddly teddy bear!!! she looks like she is smiling.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

AVG-JOE said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Must have, I didn't stuff them at all.  I was saving them for heaven.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


 yup!!! i sure enough did, NOW!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > AmericasBrave58 said:
> ...



I guess my mockery was too subtle for you.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of my girls - with two new Christmas toys
> ...




She's a silly girl - she'd just had a scootie-attack, running around the house bouncing and sliding, landed on the rug ready and crouched ready to dash off again.  She was so happy with her toys it was funny 

Here's 5 of my six - it's hard to get the 6th one in, she's an old old lady, and she's forgotten what "stay" means


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In Korea, they call you a rancher.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AmericasBrave58 said:
> ...



 you think they offer any government subsidies?


----------



## alan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Coyote said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Why?
You looking for a government handout?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I would suggest those little dwarf hamsters, dipped in egg and rolled in an herb-flour mix, then sauteed gently in butter on a low setting.  Add a nice dry white wine and it should compliment the Chihuahua superbly


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 2, 2010)

Animal lover here.  This is Penny, we got her from the SPCA almost 6 years ago.  Best.  Dog.  Ever.  








This is her doing Monty Python's 'I Fart in Your General Direction'







And this is Shadow, we got him from the SPCA almost 12 years ago.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


 Yup!!! in other words, Put a sock in it!!!Turn the radio off..Change stations.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 2, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Animal lover here.  This is Penny, we got her from the SPCA almost 6 years ago.  Best.  Dog.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 OH!!! All those pretty babies!!! how precious!!! Beautiful animals!!!


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 2, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> I love animals.  They are tasty.
> So many recipes, so little time.


Now now.  Meat is murder.
tasty tasty murder.

Then again, I'm a PETA member.  
People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.

I do admit though, I hope someday to rescue more Mastiffs from certain doom.  But no more cats unless someone else changes the literboxes or teaches them to use the john.  It CAN be done, but... I'm not gonna do it.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

AmericasBrave58 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > AmericasBrave58 said:
> ...



Request denied.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> Hello AB58
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> ...



What state do you live in? What ever state you live in, you can call the Animal Control society, and they can come out and set a trap for this critter and transport it out of the area, and you can then clear the area out, where the critter built its dams and put a security barrier up, over the water area, so they can not re-build there anymore.I work for the Washington State Animal Control department, and have those types of problems all the time, down by our Green River and out lying areas.It should work for you.


----------



## Douger (Jan 5, 2010)

I own a rescue operation for rainforest critters.
I feed them patriotic, brainwashed, flag waving, windbags and ground up Nazi's....after removing the badges, of course.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 5, 2010)

Naah no pet lovers here.  Just pics of water bowls with ice cubes in the water.
$500+ rats.  Electric blankets for dogs.
Stuff like that you know.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 6, 2010)

Douger said:


> I own a rescue operation for rainforest critters.
> I feed them patriotic, brainwashed, flag waving, windbags and ground up Nazi's....after removing the badges, of course.


Brainwashed windbags and Fascists huh?  Let me know the day you throw P-BO, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid in the grinder.  I think that'll be gooooooood watchin.


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 6, 2010)

MountainMan said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got dogs, cats and rats.  Here's some recent posts of mine.
> ...



I donated to the Obama campaign so I got a government "bail-out" to try to save my rat.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been eating a lot in hopes of becoming to big to let fail.


----------

